# John McAfee faces charges of tax evasion and willful failure to file tax returns that could land him behind bars for over five years



## hawaianlapulapu (Oct 5, 2020)

John McAfee Indicted for Tax Evasion​Allegedly Hid Cryptocurrency, a Yacht, Real Estate and Other Properties in Nominee Names to Evade Taxes​An indictment was unsealed today charging John David McAfee with tax evasion and willful failure to file tax returns, announced Principal Deputy Assistant Attorney General Richard E. Zuckerman of the Justice Department’s Tax Division and U.S. Attorney D. Michael Dunavant for the Western District of Tennessee. The June 15, 2020 indictment was unsealed following McAfee’s arrest in Spain where he is pending extradition.
According to the indictment, John McAfee earned millions in income from promoting cryptocurrencies, consulting work, speaking engagements, and selling the rights to his life story for a documentary. From 2014 to 2018, McAfee allegedly failed to file tax returns, despite receiving considerable income from these sources. The indictment does not allege that during these years McAfee received any income or had any connection with the anti-virus company bearing his name.
According to the indictment, McAfee allegedly evaded his tax liability by directing his income to be paid into bank accounts and cryptocurrency exchange accounts in the names of nominees. The indictment further alleges McAfee attempted to evade the IRS by concealing assets, including real property, a vehicle, and a yacht, in the names of others.
If convicted, McAfee faces a maximum sentence of five years in prison on each count of tax evasion and a maximum sentence of one year in prison on each count of willful failure to file a tax return. McAfee also faces a period of supervised release, restitution, and monetary penalties.
An indictment merely alleges that crimes have been committed. The defendant is presumed innocent until proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt.
Principal Deputy Assistant Attorney General Zuckerman and U.S. Attorney Dunavant commended special agents of IRS-Criminal Investigation, who conducted the investigation, and Trial Attorney William Guappone of the Tax Division and Assistant U.S. Attorneys Matthew Wilson and Damon Griffin, who are prosecuting the case.



			https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/18506139/1/securities-and-exchange-commission-v-mcafee/
		




			https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN26R13P


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 5, 2020)

Um, yeah taxes suck.
Just more reason to like McAfee.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 5, 2020)

McAfee ain't nuthing ta fuck with!


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 5, 2020)

I hope he flees to Russia


----------



## JEB! (Oct 5, 2020)

RIP whalefucker


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 5, 2020)

https://twitter.com/theemrsmcafee/status/1313238348438401024
		



Rumors of my arrest have been exagerrated.


----------



## Least Concern (Oct 5, 2020)

No worries. He'll be able to exonerate himself after he wins the election.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Oct 6, 2020)

Didn't he cannibalize someone?


----------



## Xolanite (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Troon Carey (Oct 6, 2020)

Breaking news: Rich man figured out how to hide assets and keep money, world shocked!


----------



## The Crust (Oct 6, 2020)

McAfee is buttfuck insane. I have no clue how people aren't picking up on how he: literally murdered someone, is a cannibal, shitposts on twitter about fisting his 30 year old wife, etc. But he's suddenly in the public eye because he's keeping more money than he should. (shocking!)


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Oct 6, 2020)

The Crust said:


> McAfee is buttfuck insane. I have no clue how people aren't picking up on how he: literally murdered someone, is a cannibal, shitposts on twitter about fisting his 30 year old wife, etc. But he's suddenly in the public eye because he's keeping more money than he should. (shocking!)


Dude, you fucking forgot the part where he cut a hole in a hammock and had Belizian prostitutes shit into his mouth.  Not a minor detail to gloss over, though this is McAfee!

edit: it was posted right above you


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Oct 6, 2020)

God bless McAfee.


----------



## Overly Serious (Oct 7, 2020)

McAfee is a shit-posting, government trolling hero who thinks he's James Bond crossed with the Great Gatsby. Dude legit responded to the government of Belize trying to shake him down for bribes by planting spyware on government minister's laptops and dumping their private files online. He literally trolls the Fed Reserve and very likely is the dude who flew a drone from his yacht over Epstein's island and got us all those pictures of the temple.

I hope they never catch him, he retires to an island off Patagonia and his name becomes the next Dread Pirate Roberts with a succession of John McAfees living on to entertain us and give CIA agents coniptions for generations to come.

God Bless McAfee!


----------



## crapstream (Oct 9, 2020)

Lmao, Mcafee the shit eater


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Oct 11, 2020)

Freedom Gobbler said:


> Breaking news: Rich man figured out how to hide assets and keep money, world shocked!


Coming up: A new study by researchers show that more than 95% of people who have money, like to keep their money. We will be joined by a congressman who wants to change that (without an actual plan for legislation).


----------



## Not Really Here (Oct 11, 2020)

Was he even living in the US during these years?


----------



## I can't imagine (Oct 11, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Was he even living in the US during these years?



If you're a U.S. citizen, your tax obligations still continue even when you live abroad, though there are various credits and exclusions you could potentially qualify for depending on circumstances.


----------



## Not Really Here (Oct 11, 2020)

I can't imagine said:


> If you're a U.S. citizen, your tax obligations still continue even when you live abroad, though there are various credits and exclusions you could potentially qualify for depending on circumstances.


No shit, thanks for not answering my question with anything relevant.


----------



## I can't imagine (Oct 11, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> No shit, thanks for not answering my question with anything relevant.



He was deported to the U.S. in 2012 and was, as far as anyone knows, in the country for several years following.  He was believed to live in Portland for a while, and was arrested in Tennessee in 2015.  When he ran for President, I believe he was a resident of Tennessee at the time.


----------



## Not Really Here (Oct 11, 2020)

I can't imagine said:


> He was deported to the U.S. in 2012 and was, as far as anyone knows, in the country for several years following.  He was believed to live in Portland for a while, and was arrested in Tennessee in 2015.  When he ran for President, I believe he was a resident of Tennessee at the time.


So nobody knows where he was living when the deals were made, and how many days he was inside of the US during those years.
Got it.


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Oct 11, 2020)

i follow him on twitter since he started to promote shitcoins and i remember he lived in Tennessee somewhere in the woods and then he transfer to another house in another state next to the beach, i remember seen a video of him riding a jetski, then i remember seen a few of his videos were he cannot control his movements, like he had some kind of problem in the brain, and after that he replied a comment of someone he was making fun of him because of that and said he had some degenerative brain disease, then he run away from the US in a boat when he receive a letter from the IRS about his taxes from a mining company he owned, he go to Cuba and wanted to go to Venezuela but apparently ended up in Guyana and then somehow ended up in Georgia and Lithuania and then later when the COVID arrived he was seen more in Spain, i though he was hiding in Andorra because that country has no extradition treaty with the US, but i was wrong, seems like he was hiding all this time in Spain.
There are more charges waiting for him when he arrives in the US, the tax evasion is just the excuse to bring him in.


			https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1087903387885154306


----------



## crapstream (Oct 20, 2020)

This is a good read, and also an example of what will come to John Mcafee.
He will be sentenced and will probably die in prison for his tax evasion and other crimes.



			https://www.schiffradio.com/death-of-a-patriot/
		


"My father Irwin A. Schiff was born Feb. 23rd 1928, the 8th child and only son of Jewish immigrants, who had crossed the Atlantic twenty years earlier in search of freedom. As a result of their hope and courage my father was fortunate to have been born into the freest nation in the history of the world. But when he passed away on Oct. 16th, 2015 at the age of 87, a political prisoner of that same nation, legally blind and shackled to a hospital bed in a guarded room in intensive care, the free nation he was born into had itself died years earlier."

"My father died from skin cancer that went undiagnosed and untreated while he was in federal custody. The skin cancer then led to a virulent outbreak of lung cancer that took his life just more than two months after his initial diagnosis."


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Oct 20, 2020)

crapstream said:


> This is a good read, and also an example of what will come to John Mcafee.
> He will be sentenced and will probably die in prison for his tax evasion and other crimes.
> 
> 
> ...


That's running the assumption that McAfee is peaceful enough to get locked up. I think McAfee himself wants to go out in a blaze of glorious gunfire ala Tony Montana.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 20, 2020)

Fuck him, guy is a tranny sympathizer and a murderer.


----------



## Dread First (Oct 20, 2020)

Truly, John McAfee is the Andrew Jackson of our generation.


----------



## ((Noctis)) (Oct 28, 2020)

Didn't he claim that if Bitcoin didn;t become the next big currency to take over by 2020, he'd chop his cock and balls off?


----------



## crapstream (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks like he got covid


			https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1330063725844439042


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Dec 1, 2020)

The serial scammer Mcafee has entered the Spanish court.


			https://twitter.com/theemrsmcafee/status/1333374377568727041


----------

